# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Какая программа лучше?

## rstp14

Soft OrganizerRevo Uninstaller ProYour UninstallerTotal UninstallFinal UninstallerUninstall ToolAdvanced Uninstaller PROCleanse Uninstaller ProAbsolute UninstallerZSoft Uninstaller

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Пуск - панель управления - удаление программ.

----------


## rstp14

> Пуск - панель управления - удаление программ.


Вы имели ввиду Панель управления\Все элементы панели управления\Программы и компоненты? Если да, то вот минусы стандартной панели управления:
1. MediaGet не удаляет (Я знаю, что это вирусная программа).
2. От браузеров остаётся много следов.
3. У некоторых программ при нажатие удалить появляется тоже меню, что и у изменить. Нельзя что-ли сделать кнопку Удалить/изменить как у некоторых других программ?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Все недостатки стандартного способа удаления - недостатки деисталляторов программ. Тем не менее, перечисленные вами программы отнюдь не панацея, часто они наносят больше вреда, чем пользы.
советую несколько раз подумать, прежде чем использовать их.

----------

